# 6 word stories



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

So let's see what budding Hemingway's are out there..
You've problaly seen the Wired article.
What holloween themed story can you come up with in 6 words.

Here's mine:
Little Elisabeth can't find her axe.

Yes, I know "can't" is a contraction but it's pronounced as one word so I say it counts.

your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The dead rose in the graveyard


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nancy Pelosi is the new President.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Then there were 14 campers left.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Home from work, blood covered carpets.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

although not really mine

these are decent.

It is alive!

Don't bury me, I'm not dead.

Get that needle away from me!

I will take credit for this one.

Found: teddy bear in the swamp.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Morgue is full of rats


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh no, that thing ATE Bernice


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Wait,your NOT from this planet?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Furr finds dinner isnt dead yet


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

For rent: one room, stone bed.
almost> It was a dark & stormy night. (7 but so close )


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

The wind died, so did I.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My arms and legs fell off.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Casper was not a friendly ghost


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Duct tape wouldn't hold it on.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

The zombie bit through his jacket.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

President Hillary Clinton began her term.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Despite the rain the hitchiker was dry. (damn 7!)

hrmmm...

Found: one hook, scratches on hilt.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

silence overtook the haunted corn field.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of garlic in Dracula's Castle


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

The blood ran down her neck.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

"Whaddya mean, you saw a werewolf?"


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

"You said your husband was working!"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Running down the street without pants


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The child might have been human.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Susan awoke and murdered her husband.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Somewhere, the zombie smelled human flesh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The earth disintegrated and all died.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

The poison killed everyone I know.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

She laughed as his body died.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Save the cheerleader, save the world.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It was over....or was it?


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Tommy never did find the femur.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Badges? We don't need no badges!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Sam realized He liked the taste.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Happy Wife , happy life or is it ?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

It changed into something extremly terrifying


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

a one eyed, one horned, flying


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

purple people eater, what a site


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Mr. Wolf secretly loved Miss Piggy.*


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

My kingdom for a beer now!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

No more six word stories anyone?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Eight legged babies eat little oranges


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

I like cold dead fish heads


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the cow jumped over the moon


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the witch stirred the cauldren slowly.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

zombies tried to eat their reflection


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

They're coming to take me away!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It rained softly through the night


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

I found love in a coffin


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Four from six leaves two heads


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Will it blend, the zombee edition.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

the shark cage had a hole


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

They disregarded the "keep out" sign.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

the sharks bit off their legs


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

From out of nowhere, it came!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This little piggy had roast beef.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Bob thought the razor was sharp.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

but was horribly surprised when it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

turned out that Dracula and Wolfman


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

had to use a diaper to


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

change the Creature and Invisible Man


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

who are incapable of doing it


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

when all of the sudden a


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

the diaper ripped apart and almost


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

spilled the contents but its absorbant


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

qualitys kept the green gobs of


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

the digested matter from regenerating into


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

an invisable creature known only to


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

those who use off brand diapers


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Buying them from whomever we can


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

usually results in less than desirable


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

comfort. Leaving one with open wounds


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

in places best kept hidden from


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

those tiny little creatures that we


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

try not to talk about here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Because if we mentioned that those


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

to anyone we know, we may


----------



## sickinglysweet (Aug 26, 2008)

She _thought_ it was her reflection.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

appearing in the still pool water.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Pondering why she jumped off track


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

it must be reflecting the diaper


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

that is causing severe truma and


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

gastroenteritis for who ever gazed upon


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

the floating orb of magic pampers


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

orange, red, blue, floating orbs. What


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

did it eat for supper? jellybeans.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

It certainly seemed interested in finding


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

a clean restroom because it had


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

certainly filled up into the size


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

of a bloated 30 gallon trashbag


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Frantically, wiggling and straining from the


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

from the agony, there came relief


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

almost killing everyone within a mile


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

it spread through the countryside with


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

an unbreathable stinch. That could only


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

be killed by using disinfectant spray


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

unfortunatly the spray killed the orbs


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

they shriveled like salt on slugs


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seven Skellies Stalked the Stormy Streets

Do I get extra points for using alliteration?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

stomping somewhat silly saying stupid stuff


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

some skellies suddenly sprouted several spongelike


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

spores spewing simple sightless samples. Suddenly


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Susan screamed, startled she stumbled slightly


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

swinging, swaying, slipping. Suggesting someone should


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

try to tame the thing that terrifies


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrible Ted tried taking down TOTs


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

treating them terribly. Tossing this thing,


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

toward the terrifying termite towers, Ted ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

tried transitioning to the letter "u"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Unsuccessful, he uttered ugly imprecations and


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Santa and his elves attacked the


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

bottle of bourbon with a vengence


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

and had fun making the toys!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Drunk and full of mischief they


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

halfcracked said:


> So let's see what budding Hemingway's are out there..
> You've problaly seen the Wired article.
> What holloween themed story can you come up with in 6 words.


Figured it would be a good idea to repost the "rules" of the game here

Seven werewolves celebrated the vampire's death.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Darkness fell, it was really heavy.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

He returned, years after his death.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dracula booked a trip, then fell.

(edited - I realized WEEKS later I used seven words instead of six)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Demons fought to rule in Hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Four costumed children stole my candy.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

theres an eyeball in the spaghetti


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> theres an eyeball in the spaghetti


LOL, I'd hate to be at THAT restaurant


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

One split second all was lost.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Body snatcher's grave raided - justice prevails


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Death came swiftly by the moonlight.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Maggots merrily dance under kitten fur.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Children stood screaming; I stood laughing


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Children danced on their parents' corpses.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Let sleeping gargoyles lie, or else!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sacred earth disturbed by the undead.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Rotting organs are food for maggots.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sleeping vampires shouldn't be awakened hastily.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Life ends when demons reach earth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The toxic cloud destroyed all life


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

With everyone dead, the zombies relaxed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What to do, the rabbit died.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Shoes removed, fungus killed them all.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

leaches suck my blood, I laugh.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Finding a blood soaked tea bag


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The grave opened and she disappeared


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Into the green, mist filled void


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Frozen alien becomes monstrous bloodthirsty turnip.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

That makes no sense at all


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Confused haunter goes on bloody rampage.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I like where this is heading


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Innocent people pressed into food wafers.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Evil people are planning an attack


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

on the unsuspecting group of gothic


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

costumers who were at the new


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

handy dandy soap on a rope


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

that several members had bought at


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

thier last visit, then decided to


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

rent a very fast car and


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

drive to the nearest haunt because


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

they'd switched to telling continuous stories :laugheton:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

using funny voices and wearing outrageous


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

hair styles, and see through clothing


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

stores that were located near a


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

large community lawn grass mulching facility


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

that was reported to have been


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

overrun by a horde of giant


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

ants from the planet Cosmo and


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

the need for an exterminator to


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

get rid or all the big


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

ants. The weather makes it more


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

easy for everyone to dance and


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

kick up their heels but the


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

rats running around made that crowd


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

scream and gnash their teeth while


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

trying not to be eaten alive


----------

